# can i see your bathrooms please :-)



## cooljules (Jan 24, 2013)

i want to start planning on paper, a layout for my old LT35.   The wife wont go again unless it has a loo room, comfy, light etc etc. anyway...........

The van inside is totally bare, i have a nice 4 ring top, seperate oven, fridge to put in, just not a sink (my old one was a single piece sink and 2 ring and grill until, i gave it to someone on freecycle, i couldnt bear to cut it in half).   

Im wondering, in your home conversions, whats the size of the toilet room? once i have that planned, i can work on the rest of the van measurements.  

Also interested in seating/bed layouts, im pretty tall so i cant sleep widthways which is a problem.  I hope to use the van for trips to Germany, so needs a fair bit of storage etc. and no idea how to keep clothes in a camper.

Seen some people block off the rear doors and just use the side sliding door, but i would like to keep access to them.

Tips would be great, so i dont make simple mistakes or bad ideas that i regret at a later date for the layout and maybe you have found out yourself.


----------



## Tbear (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi Jules.

Nice to see you back.

I think a lot of campers have the loo next to the wheel arch. Contents removed via rear doors. You the build a sort of hidden compartment over the arch and th loo door open to provide a little privacy. You will only have to glance in a campers window to see what I mean. Sink on the other side and you should in your van have room for a lengthways bed.

Richard


----------



## cooljules (Jan 24, 2013)

Tbear said:


> Hi Jules.
> 
> Nice to see you back.
> 
> ...



Hi. thanks.  i was wondering about the wheel arch.   i couldnt sleep earlier so i was thinking to myself.  the width of my van looking overhead, divided into 3 equal parts.  the left one the toilet but too small, so only the toilet itself.  the right one storage, which leaves the central one, to get access to the rear doors.  BUT when someone wants to use the loo, a door that is hiding the toilet third,opens up and blocks off the middle gap, ie the rest of the van to the front.


----------



## cooljules (Jan 24, 2013)

Tbear said:


> Hi Jules.
> 
> Nice to see you back.
> 
> ...



Hi. thanks.  i was wondering about the wheel arch.   i couldnt sleep earlier so i was thinking to myself.  the width of my van looking overhead, divided into 3 equal parts.  the left one the toilet but too small, so only the toilet itself.  the right one storage, which leaves the central one, to get access to the rear doors.  BUT when someone wants to use the loo, a door that is hiding the toilet third,opens up and blocks off the middle gap, ie the rest of the van to the front.


----------



## n brown (Jan 24, 2013)

the minimum size you can get away with is 70cm from the wall and 90-100cm long .if there isn't space between the rear door [taking into account the inward curvature of the rear wall]and the wheelarch,maybe turn the room so its 100cm from the side. or put the shower behind the drivers seat.or have a bit of wheelarch showing and a swivel cassette


----------



## cooljules (Jan 24, 2013)

thanks, will convert it to inches so i can picture it in my head.  now thats a idea having it behind the drivers seats just inside the rear area.


----------



## n brown (Jan 24, 2013)

meant to say,shower trays come in different,often adjustable lengths but usually to fit 70cm width.i never put a shower tray in as i prefer to use sheet vinyl[flooring]on the walls and floor,usually with 2 drain holes to allow for slope,and a porta potti,its all personal choice of course.


----------



## Firefox (Jan 24, 2013)

n brown said:


> the minimum size you can get away with is 70cm from the wall and 90-100cm long .if there isn't space between the rear door [taking into account the inward curvature of the rear wall]and the wheelarch,maybe turn the room so its 100cm from the side. or put the shower behind the drivers seat.or have a bit of wheelarch showing and a swivel cassette



I'd agree with this apart from I have squeezed mine a little bit 650mm from the wall and 800mm long  (25" x 32"). But I have a recess in the back wall where the Porta Potti can slide into the garage give more shower space. I also have a corner sink from CAK tanks (285mmx285mm Quadrant) and small unit on the front side 200mm 8" deep. It's tight but everything fits. Loose Porta Potti is better than a Thetford swivel casette in a very tight space.


----------



## jogguk (Jan 24, 2013)

Here are some pics of my old 1984 LT31. I found blocking of the rear doors and just using the side doors no problem.

The whole rear was blocked off about 650mm with a door in the centre, the L/H 2/3rds being a toilet/shower/sink washroom and the R/H 1/3rd being a small narrow full height wardrobe. The bottom of this wardrobe had the cascade water heater. The toilet was the marine type and had a false flloor beneath which was the 9 gal holding tank.

The fridge was over the offside rear wheelarch with the gas hob over it, the sink unit between fridge and bathroom wall. The long  6' seat between the fridge and drivers seat made up the double bed. The small seat opposite the fridge/sink had a pull out shelf and with the addition of cushion stowed over the cab made another adult bed!

100L fresh and waste water tanks under the floor on drivers side (special CAK tanks to accommodate the handbrake rod). so apart from the Propex heater the underseat was all dtorage.

I tended to travel pretty light (with dogs and woman) and  could get all our food and clothes in the wardrobe and overhead side lockers!




John


----------



## cooljules (Jan 27, 2013)

thanks.  gives me some ideas.  my van had the cab blocked off by a whole metal sheet, but cut it out enough to get into the front.  when i would go away with my mates, who ever it was at the time, i would make them sleep in the front, but they didnt like it saying it wasnt very comfortable laid on the 2 front seats with a gap. lol.    

how do the shower heaters work you mention?    sounds interesting. 

I want the van to be usable all year round, warm and cosy, not just for summer weather, but also a good enough layout so i can go around Europe.  i have a portaloo thing, but i like the little shower, esp if im in Germany in the summer away from anywhere for a week or 2 at a time


----------



## n brown (Jan 27, 2013)

these water heaters are a tank of around 7-9 litres,plumbed into the water system.they are heated by gas or 240v on hookup.this water is then pumped to the mixer tap in the bathroom and mixed with cold to suit.there's other ways of achieving this


----------



## cooljules (Jan 27, 2013)

n brown said:


> these water heaters are a tank of around 7-9 litres,plumbed into the water system.they are heated by gas or 240v on hookup.this water is then pumped to the mixer tap in the bathroom and mixed with cold to suit.there's other ways of achieving this



thanks


----------

